# My Pride and Joy



## lazersteve (Mar 5, 2007)

On my way home today I was thinking what I could show this forum to really make you drool, and it hit me. I'll show them my prize nugget. 







She weighs 30.5 grams and is the purest one I've ever made. You can see the crystallized formations of gold in the center! Typically I melt all of my gold into the boring old rods you see in my old Avatar photo, but I just could not bring myself to melt this one down!

I hope you like it, I sure do.


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow it's so beautiful !
It also has a value of 630$US  
Very nice job.


----------



## anycreekdrift (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice button I have been trying to post a pic of my gold but, being stalled up over a hosting site. :? O O I think I got it I do not believe that little window was at the bottom of my screen a little while ago. Oh for the creator of this forum Kudos to you I have looked high and low for one, I found the link for this one on E-bay while browsing stuff.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a rather large nugget, any idea of the purity it looks greenish on my screen. Is it refined or just melted jewelry scrap?

Thanks for the post! 

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's a little tip on posting pictures. 

Anything larger than 800 pixels in width forces the text off the screen, so you have to keep moving back and forth to read the post. Also, for those of us with a dial-up, huge file sizes take a long time to download------so it really helps if you can keep them under 100 kb. in size. Outstanding quality pictures can be posted as small as 30 kb, assuming they're not larger than, say, 700 pixels in width, and are of high quality when you shrink them. 

Harold


----------



## anycreekdrift (Mar 11, 2007)

No not scrap jewelry, Sorry for the picture size Like I said I have not posted alot of pictures online before I will try to shrink any more I post with a picture editor. This one is about 3.5+ ozt. I could not get the color right due to the flash and the camera I have. It is very dark GOLD hue. It should be around 970 fine. This is accumulative not one sit down. When I fired it the temp out side was around -10 hard to melt given the conditions.


----------



## hfywc (Oct 5, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> On my way home today I was thinking what I could show this forum to really make you drool, and it hit me. I'll show them my prize nugget.
> 
> Typically I melt all of my gold into the boring old rods you see in my Avatar photo...
> 
> Steve



boring? i don't think so. that's one of my favorites. i'm actually impressed.

alan


----------

